

Using CouchDB with Django - durdn
http://www.eflorenzano.com/blog/post/using-couchdb-django/

======
JoelSutherland
Motivation:

 _Originally this was going to be written in the standard Django way--write
some models, fill it with data, and slice and dice that data to make it
pretty. After thinking about it, I decided not to go that route. Why? Well,
let's go over it: There needs to be a Twitter model, that's for sure. I also
want a Pownce model, and a Flickr model. Already this is becoming tedious!_

Result:

 _I've open sourced all of the code that has been written so far for the
upcoming lifestream portion of this site, even though right now it only
supports Twitter and Pownce._

It doesn't really seem like he solved his problem.

